# Locked inside a refrigerated boxcar



## dime (May 11, 2009)

Saturday I rode into Indianapolis' Hawthorne yard and it was late as shit so I decided to sleep in a empty refrigerated boxcar (cause it was like 1 or 2 am). I woke up in the middle of the night with a slamming sound, and i knew before i opened my eyes what that sound was... It was the sound of a boxcar door being closed. so I ran to the door and yelled and beat on it but no answer. so i thought "shit this train is taking off anytime now." so i got my crecent wrench out of my pack. I continued to beat on it for about 5 or 6 hours, and it still did not move. so finally i sat down and started to be thinking i was gonna die in it cause i had no food or water, and hawthorne yard is really small and always kindof dead. then i faintly heard a sound. I knew this sound, it was the faint sound of tires on gravel, and the faint sound of a truck engine. so i grabbed my wrench and beat on it. heard the truck stop, and then i heard "Beep Beep Beep" like a truck backing up. so i beat again. then i heard someone hit the door from the outside. so i hit it again. then i "saw the light" when the worker was opening the plug-door. i jumped out grabbed my shit and the worker asked "how long have you been in there?" and i replied "i went to sleep about 1 or 2 am, then someone colsed the door and i yelled but he did not answer." and the guy said "No one was working afer dark last night, and no one is working today except me cause this train has got to go." so then i left.


----------



## seke (May 11, 2009)

sounds like somebody tried to kill you, or didnt realize you were there.


----------



## wokofshame (May 11, 2009)

FRA rules stipulate that plug-door (the kind with the wheel) boxcars MUST be closed before being moved.
Still, crazy story. When I rolled into Indy i ended up skating almost 10 miles to Avon yd, damn my leg was sore. glad you survived


----------



## dime (May 11, 2009)

but there were no workers working that night according to the one that let me out


----------



## Doobie_D (May 11, 2009)

damn man. Thats some creepy shit. Ghost of the Hawthorne yard


----------



## dime (May 11, 2009)

i guess


----------



## Arapala (May 11, 2009)

Holy shit man, thats crazy. Should have spiked the door.


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, sounds like some fucknutz shut you in there purposefully.
I gotta figure that a worker is most likely gonna peek in a boxcar before closing it, and with what the worker told you about nobody on duty that night...
Probably some douchebag skater teens, they always seem to be the ones who attack sleeping homeless dudes on city sidewalks.


----------



## dime (May 11, 2009)

Stewart said:


> Holy shit man, thats crazy. Should have spiked the door.



not to sound like an dick but how many plug-door boxcars you rode?
you cant spike em they fall right through. also if they wanted to be an asshole, if they can close a door they can pull a spike out.


----------



## stove (May 15, 2009)

damn, glad you're still with us dime. Good story, like I said, glad you came back to write it!


----------

